# Hello



## lan (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Lou,

I'm from the UK as well. Are you from Wales? I have 4 cats, as you can see from my signature.

Kind Regards,

Lan.


----------



## SugarKitty (Jul 24, 2004)

Hello Lan,

How did you get pictures in yoru signature? I didn't know that you could do that. I am now guessing how to do it. 

Do you just type







?

Kindes regards,
Katrina


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

SugarKitty, looks like you managed to get a picture in your signature. Maybe a bit big, but it works fine (and a very cute kitty to boot!).


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Just saw you have another intro thread. Nice pics!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Ian! Welcome. I had a cousin in Scotland named Ian. I'm glad you've joined!


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

to the Cat Forum. I'm in UK too. Have fun here.


----------



## lan (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry for the bad 'Author Name' but my name is actually Lan not Ian. Really need to get that changed.

Oh well,

Kind Regards,

Lan.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi Lan, welcome to the forums.

If you PM Catman, he can change the name for you so the "L" is capitalized.

Take care,


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Whoops! Sorry, Lan. Ian is so common in Scotland I assumed you had a typo in your post. Wecome, LAN ! And if there's an Ian out there, welcome to him too!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

LAN = Local Area Network... welcome


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Lan :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome, Lan


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------

